
I dared two expert hackers to destroy my life. Here’s what happened - adrien_a
https://fusion.net/video/271750/real-future-episode-8-hack-attack/
======
hooloovoo_zoo
If Apple actually wanted to demonstrate their privacy protection, they would
make it physically impossible to turn on the webcam without turning on the
light instead of protecting terrorists' phones....

~~~
lox
In this case the user noticed the light but ignored it. Is this really the
bigger of the two issues?

